# Microsoft Silverlight for Android.



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a Galaxy Note II running CyanogenMod 10, using chrome for my browser. A website I use for work now requires Microsoft Silverlight and I am looking for a plug In or a browser to support it. Any ideas?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

As far as I know, you cannot install Silverlight on Android. Sorry. 

Silverlight is on the way out, I guess you'll have to wait till the website updates itself.


----------

